# Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr​*
Einen  1,34 Meter langen und rund 15 Kilogramm schweren Hecht  zog laut Meldung der WAZ Georg Rybak, ein Fischerei-Aufseher der Stadt, aus der Ruhr.


http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/ess...cht-aus-der-ruhr-id10667616.html#plx516795973

Der Hecht wurde filetiert und soll für ca. 50 Portionen reichen.

Selbst wenn man in einem Menü nur ca. 200 Gramm rechnet, was nicht nur stämmigere Angler wie ich locker verputzen, dürfte auch bei sauberstem filetieren nicht viel mehr als ca. 5 - 6 Kilo Filet über bleiben ..

Was dann nur ca. 25 - 30 (mit 200 Gramm relativ magere) Portionen ergeben würde.

Da brauchts dann viele Beilagen dazu, wenn das für 50 Portionen reichen soll  ;-))

Aber es ist ja Spargelzeit .....




PS:
Mir gehts nicht um eine C+R-Diskussion (die man in den Kommentaren der WAZ auch schon anfängt), bei uns kann man das hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563

Mich wundert nur, dass die da so wenig Hunger haben bei den mickrigen Portionsgrößen...


----------



## HAPE-1909 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Das ist der heutige Diätwahnsinn!


----------



## Norbi (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Du hast Recht Thomas,es ist Spargelzeit........da muß ich mir den Spargel nicht mit Hecht versauen#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Naja, aber bei den Portionsgrößen brauchste dann nen halben Kartoffelacker dazu, wenn Du nicht mal Spargel nimmst ;-)))


----------



## Norbi (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Hättes Du geschrieben,Angler fand 50kg Spargel......alle Achtung


----------



## sbho (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, aber bei den Portionsgrößen brauchste dann nen halben Kartoffelacker dazu, wenn Du nicht mal Spargel nimmst ;-)))



Genau, vielleicht gibt's ja schon "Lauffener Frühkartoffeln" dann reicht's, außerdem essen die Fischköpfe bestimmt die Gräten mit..... 

 Vor Neid lästernd sind wir doch alle gerne!

 Petri Heil !


 #6


----------



## sbho (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*



Norbi schrieb:


> Hättes Du geschrieben,Angler fand 50kg Spargel......alle Achtung



Deshalb wollen unsere Agrarischen Subventionsabschöpfer ("Landwirtschaft dient allen") nicht, dass die Angler übers Spargelfeld anrücken.....|krach:


----------



## ODS-homer (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was dann nur ca. 25 - 30 (mit 200 Gramm relativ magere) Portionen ergeben würde.


vielleicht kennt der fänger das coole anglerboard-video zum herstellen von fischklößchen|rolleyes
ordentlich sahne bei, die restlichen köfis mitgeschreddert, mit den gräten ne tomaten-safran-essenz, dann passt die brause


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Touche ;-)


----------



## wusel345 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Zu jeder kleinen Portion Hecht gibts ne ordentlichen große Schale Pommes rot/weiß und die Jungs aussem Pott (bin ja selber einer) sind zufrieden. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

von mir an dieser stelle ein fettes petri dem glücklichen fänger.
wenn man(n) den fang seines lebens gefangen hat, muß man sich dann eigendlich in den anglerischen ruhestand versetzen lassen?! wenn ja, wäre es sehr bitter, für jungangler


----------



## Fragezeichen (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

"Den Hecht fing er aus der Ruhr im Bereich Wuppertaler/Frankenstraße." + Foto am Wasser...ich würde ja gerne Fotos von der Stelle heute sehen, stehen bestimmt 50 Leute am Wasser und hoffen darauf auch so einen Klopper zu fangen. Macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber viele Angler/Menschen sind ja so drauf.

Hätte sich mal irgendwer als irgendwas Uniformiertes verkleiden sollen und ab kurz vor Dämmerung da stehen sollen, mit so einer Papierticketrolle mit Nummern, pro Nummer darfste 10 Minuten angeln, 5€/Stück, wirst dann aufgerufen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Schöner Fang, Glückwunsch an den Fänger.

50 Portionen ? Naja, was Zeitungsschreiber sich manchmal zusammenkrakeln, muss nicht unbedingt den Angaben des Interviewten folgen. Vielleicht hat er ihn gar nicht filetiert, sondern einfach in Scheiben geschnitten, dann passt das wieder.

Wenn man sich jedoch die Kommentare zum Artikel durchliest muss man schon glauben, dass sehr viele Angler zur asozialen Oberschicht gehören.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Der Hut passt ja zu dem Krokodil


----------



## Breamhunter (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich jedoch die Kommentare zum Artikel durchliest muss man schon glauben, dass sehr viele Angler zur asozialen Oberschicht gehören.



Es gibt 2 Arten von Hechten und Hechte werden 2 Meter lang |bigeyes


----------



## Finke20 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

:vik:

Für die Größe von 135 cm ist der (sie) aber leicht.
Bei gutem Futter sollte er eigentlich so um die 20Kg haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich jedoch die Kommentare zum Artikel durchliest muss man schon glauben, dass sehr viele Angler zur asozialen Oberschicht gehören.



Die Kritik an der Entnahme solcher Ausnahmefische ist sehr berechtigt. Die genetische Veranlagung, solche Größen zu erreichen, trägt nicht jeder Fisch in sich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Nee?
Meinst du dieser hat sich nicht schon tausendfach vermehrt und sein Erbgut weitergegeben?


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Hier bin ich, also wo ist das Problem ?
Ich erkläre es euch....  ;-)

Weitermachen #h


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Dickes Petri an den Fänger #6
Solch einen Brocken fängt man wahrlich nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Für die Größe von 135 cm ist der (sie) aber leicht.
> Bei gutem Futter sollte er eigentlich so um die 20Kg haben.



Nach der Laichzeit nie.


----------



## Mollebulle (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Da scheint ja die Wasserqualität im Ruhrgebiet wieder bestens zu sein 
:a :s :a


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Hat man meinen Beitrag entfernt oder wie ?

Also hier noch mal meine Meinung dazu.
[edit by Admin]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Essener Angler zieht 1,34 Meter langen Hecht aus der Ruhr*

Nicht entfernt, sondern dahin verschoben, wo er danach:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Mir gehts nicht um eine C+R-Diskussion (die man in den Kommentaren der WAZ auch schon anfängt), bei uns kann man das hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563
> .


hingehört:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------

